# torsion or spring axle for 7by14 tandem whats better



## just fowlin around (Jul 17, 2010)

I am planing to buy a 7by 14 tandem trailer for waterfowl hunting. Gear hauled would be decoys lay out blinds sometimes a atv and small trailer to shuttle decoys in the fields when muddy for local hunts to a fully loaded trailer hunting canada or North Dakota a week at a time.Some choose torsion axle some prefer springs, i am leaning towards a R and R aluminum trailer 16 on center floors roof and walls with extra height and two inch risers to keep trailer from bottoming out going in and out of fields. this trailer is ava ilable in torsion only, should i look at others. Ninty% on the road ten% in the fields ,i appreciate any help.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

We have a R and R tandem with their torflex system and it is a really smooth ride and goes relatively smooth across fields. I think you will be happy with a torsion axle but maybe someone who knows more about them can tell us any drawbacks?


----------

